
BuiltWith, perhaps one of Australia's most profitable companies, has zero staff - tim333
http://www.startupdaily.net/2015/09/builtwith-is-perhaps-one-of-australias-most-profitable-online-companies-and-has-zero-staff/
======
tim333
Must be making about $10m/yr

